# Vogul soya and linseed bread



## slipper (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been looking for some Burgen soya and linseed bread locally, but all I can get is Vogul soya and linseed, in my local Co-op, at ?1-40.

It taste great but does anyone know if it is low GI like Burgen.

Bread is my downfall, I love it, but will test it when I get my strips and see if it has to go.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 12, 2011)

I've used it - I believe that it is very similar.

I think Northerner tends to favour Vogel.

I didn't like the texture of it or the fact that it was a smaller thicker slice.  But otherwise it was OK.


----------



## slipper (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Mark T, I have just e-mailed Vogul and asked is it low GI.

I understand testing for GI is expensive so they may not know, so down to me really and how it reacts


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 12, 2011)

From what I've heard they behave fairly similarly.

M


----------



## slipper (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 12, 2011)

If it helps, got this off the Weight loss support website:http://www.weightlossresources.co.u...ery-products/Vogel-Soya-and-Linseed-Bread.htm

Vogel Soya and Linseed Bread Calories and Nutrition per Serving (1 Serving=1 Slice/50g)
Calories 	116
Protein 	5.6
Carbohydrate 	16.7
Fat 	2.5
Fibre 	3.5

Burgen Soya and Linseed Bread Calories and Nutrition per Serving (1 Serving=1 Slice/36g)
Calories 	99
Protein 	5.7
Carbohydrate 	10.7
Fat 	3.6
Fibre 	2.4

So the Burgen wins on the carbs but looses on the fat.


----------



## slipper (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Vicsetter, was going to say Vogul has more fibre, however noticed that it is a bigger slice at 50g, so about the same then.

Got a reply from Vogul to say , they do not carry out GI tests on any of their breads.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 13, 2011)

First I've heard of Vogel bread


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2011)

toby said:


> First I've heard of Vogel bread



*http://www.vogelsbread.co.uk/the-bread/vogels-original-mixed-grain.ashx*


----------



## slipper (Sep 13, 2011)

And as thread starter, I have only just realised its spelt Vogel and not Vogul

But I am old


----------



## slipper (Sep 21, 2011)

I could not have Vogel bread for breakfast, as 1 and 2 hour readinds too high, despite trying egg with it.

I managed to get some Burgen, and tried 2 slices at breakfast, with just a little spread. 1 hour was 9.8, and 2 hour was 5.  Very much better than Vogel, and the 5 was a huge drop I haven't seen before.

Are these results acceptable or is the spike too much please?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

slipper said:


> I could not have Vogel bread for breakfast, as 1 and 2 hour readinds too high, despite trying egg with it.
> 
> I managed to get some Burgen, and tried 2 slices at breakfast, with just a little spread. 1 hour was 9.8, and 2 hour was 5.  Very much better than Vogel, and the 5 was a huge drop I haven't seen before.
> 
> Are these results acceptable or is the spike too much please?



It depends on what your levels were before eating as it is the net rise you are interested in knowing e.g if levels were 5 before eating and rose to 9.8 then this is quite a large rise, but if you were 7 before eating then the amount of the rise (2.8 mmol/l) would be quite acceptable. In the latter case you would hope to reduce your pre-meal/fasting levels.

I tried Vogel, but much prefer Burgen


----------



## slipper (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Northerner, it was 6.1 fasting, so it is a big rise. I will try one slice with scrambled egg next. Will really try and see if I can have either bread for breakfast, as I like them so much, and breakfast without toast is odd to me.

But the readings will be judge in the end.


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 21, 2011)

slipper said:


> Thanks Northerner, it was 6.1 fasting, so it is a big rise. I will try one slice with scrambled egg next. Will really try and see if I can have either bread for breakfast, as I like them so much, and breakfast without toast is odd to me.
> 
> But the readings will be judge in the end.



I'm experimenting with food; bergen bread and a poached egg is good for me for breakfast (better than porridge and all-bran); although I wouldn't want that every day... Good luck with your testing and let me know how you get on. Amanda x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

slipper said:


> Thanks Northerner, it was 6.1 fasting, so it is a big rise. I will try one slice with scrambled egg next. Will really try and see if I can have either bread for breakfast, as I like them so much, and breakfast without toast is odd to me.
> 
> But the readings will be judge in the end.



Sounds like a good plan. Unfortunately, insulin resistance can be much higher in the morning than at other times of the day. It's not something you have control over, but as an illustration I need to inject four times as much insulin for a slice of toast at breakfast than I need at tea-time  so for this reason alone it's often difficult for people to deal with carbs successfully at breakfast. Hope you are one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

In case anyone has ever wondered about low GI bread...:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/05/low-gi-bread.html


----------



## slipper (Sep 22, 2011)

This morning, 1 slice of Burgen with 1 egg scrambled.

Fasting 6, 1 hour 8.5, 2 hour 6.9.

So a success I think, until I generally get more discipline and can keep breakfast bread free and save it for later in the day when less resistant.

Love the poem


How can they say that we type 2s dont need to test, unless we eliminate the spikes  and hence forbidden food,  we will still have high HbA1c results.

Off to buy more strips.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

Great results slipper!


----------

